# Had to share this  :D



## Jaded Cherret (Dec 15, 2011)

This made my day! Especially when he tries to escape and she pulls him back 'cause she ain't done  XD

http://youtu.be/GyqYN9YRhUg


----------



## ZerX (Dec 15, 2011)

haha owned.

this chinese guy is also good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BijLRFY0Xbw


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 15, 2011)

first off this needs to be in links plox because you offered no viable discussion and low content in op.

second, possibly fake and perhaps bi-curious. why the hell would he wait for the door to open before making his move? unless of course he was pressing the "close" button to get her toï»¿ take the elevator up or down another floor to his rape dungeon. but doesn't seem to make a bit of sense. *then again*, im no expert on these things. i may have to consult my nearest sergal to find out moar info on general raep tactics. 

third, they seem so cliche in their appearances that i'm not sure if to take it seriously. shady man in large jacket catching the elevator just as it closes to join a pink jacketed school girl? just a bit typical if you ask me. also it kinda looked like a karate outfit so idk that guy's a total dumbass if this is real.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 15, 2011)

I wonder how far she chased him.


----------



## shteev (Dec 17, 2011)

I wonder if he liked it...


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Dec 21, 2011)

He definatly got his butt kicked.


----------

